# Oink Pics Are Up



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.oinktoberfest.com/2008pics/index.html


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Chris. It was a real flash back to a great time.


----------

